# Topics > Agriculture >  AgBot, agroindustrial robot, Queensland University of Technology (QUT), Brisbane, Queensland, Australia

## Airicist

Developer - Australian Research Council Centre of Excellence for Robotic Vision

Robotics for zero-tillage agriculture

----------


## Airicist

AgBot demonstration 

Published on Jun 3, 2013




> Professor Gordon Wyeth, head of QUT's Farm Robotics Program at a demonstration of AgBot at QUT Gardens Point campus.

----------


## Airicist

AgBot II Assembly Video 

Published on Apr 21, 2015




> Watch AgBot II being assembled at QUT

----------


## Airicist

Images of AgBot II 

Published on Apr 21, 2015




> From concept to creation. A video of still images of QUT's AgBot II built as part of the Queensland givernment funded Strategic Investment in Farm Robotics. (Queensland Department of Agriculture and Fisheries).

----------


## Airicist

AgBot II Trials for Autonomous Navigation

Published on Nov 9, 2015




> QUT's Agricultural Robot, AgBot II, is a new robot fully designed and fabricated at QUT by our team of researchers and engineers. AgBot II is expected to play a vital role in the day-to-day operation of future farms. In this video we can see AgBot II first trials for autonomous navigation. Once the perimeter of the operational area is set, the robot constructs a path and follows it to cover the area. This mode can be used for weed control as well as crop nutrient management.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Robotic farming, Aussie Style"

by Jenny List
October 30, 2016

----------

